# Morrison Spring Update



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.co.walton.fl.us/default.asp?id=352


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We stopped by there last weekend while we were at Vortex, and the park looks awesome. I can't wait for it to open again.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

could be the pics but it looks like a long walk to the divers area


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

They should have just left it alone.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reefcreature (8/10/2008)*could be the pics but it looks like a long walk to the divers area


That was my thought as well. Before, it was a short walk to the water. But now it looks like a long walk with gear on to the dive platform. 

It will probably help the visibility though because folks will not not be walking through the silt to get out there.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

What kind of boats are allowed????


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

If it opens that weekend I guarentee you its gonna be PACKED!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

> *UnderWater Angler (8/13/2008)*They should have just left it alone.


i agree! they should have. that was why i liked it better then vortex. more natural setting.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that they did a great job of preserving the natural appearance of the spring, and they improved the facilities. Its a plus in my book.As part of the construction, they built retaining ponds and retention walls to prevent that terrible runnoff into the spring when it rains that Morrison was notorious for. They paved the entire area for parking so you don't have to trudge through the mud anymore. The board walk runs from the parking lot all the way down to the water where it ends in a floating dock where you can giant stride into the water. And for those of you like Jon who can't carrya tank that faroke, they have built nice SCUBA stations with roll-control tank brackets where you can stop and prop your gear up. They even built rinse stations for the gear. I think it's awesome, and I can't wait for it to open.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *spearfisher (8/14/2008)*And for those of you like Jon who can't carrya tank that faroke, they have built nice SCUBA stations with roll-control tank brackets where you can stop and prop your gear up.


:moon:moon:moon

I hate walking with my gear on. That last time I did that Navarre Pier dive with you and your class was a pain. At least it's not walking through sand there at the springs. I hate that.

I think it's a plus in my book as well. I think it will allow more clear days with the drainage issue being better and being able to drop in right over the spring will be nice.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds great! I can't wait to see it and dive there again. I don't know why anyone would need a rinse station after diving in spring water though.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Corpsman (8/14/2008)* I don't know why anyone would need a rinse station after diving in spring water though.


So you can add chlorine,flourine, and whatever other "chemicals"are in the waterto your gear! HAHA :banghead


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

HAHA I know some people who's gear only gets rinsed when they go to the springs:doh


----------

